# Shipping cost now at $15.75?



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 31, 2019)

Shipping cost now at $15.75? Will this go down after the holidays?


----------



## SteveScott (Dec 31, 2019)

Where are you at?  My shipping cost is still showing the standard $2.70.


----------



## Robert (Dec 31, 2019)

As far as I know shipping costs haven't changed.   The rates are calculated by USPS.

Do you have something in your cart that doesn't qualify for "Economy" shipping?

That _might_ explain the difference.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 31, 2019)

shipping to Manila, Philippines


----------



## Robert (Dec 31, 2019)

Yep, you don't have the Economy option.    There must be something in your cart that can't be shipped as a USPS "Flat".

Shoot me a PM with a list of whats in your cart.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 31, 2019)

Yup! The 2P4T 
No cheese for me

would this work?








						Rotary Switch 2 Pole 4 Position ALPHA SR2511 15mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Robert (Dec 31, 2019)

Electrically yes, but it won't fit the PCB.

Give me just a bit and let me see if there's something I can do.


----------

